# Clearing Furthest Page Read on Personal Documents?



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Is there a way to do this? On Manage My Kindle, I can clear it for Books, but the only two options I get for Personal Documents is Delete and Deliver. I'm a big re-reader, and it'd be nice to be able to clear the furthest page read on books I used "Send to Kindle" on.

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If the option isn't there on MYK I don't think you can do it. 

But, you _could_ delete it from the archive altogether and send a fresh copy.

Kinda defeats the purpose of the archive, of course.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like a good thing to send feedback to Amazon on!

Betsy


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If the option isn't there on MYK I don't think you can do it.
> 
> But, you _could_ delete it from the archive altogether and send a fresh copy.
> 
> Kinda defeats the purpose of the archive, of course.


That had been my thought as well. Both parts. Well, Betsy is right. I'll send feedback to Amazon on it. Can't hurt, and they might listen.


----------

